# Have I been sent an out of date product?



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

Can anyone help with identifying if this product is out of date please?

I'm sure it will be simple to sort out, I wasn't aware of any use by date etc with this product, cheers.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Over 2 yrs since manufacture mmmmm, I would simply return.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Manufactured date 17/09/18

Best before 18/09/20


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

I would return it dude. Or ask for a replacement. The seller / retailer is may be not aware that it is beyond its best before date. They may have other packs waiting to be sold that they are re unaware of. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, you’ve confirmed my thoughts. 

I’ll take it up with the retailer. Cheers


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Can see its Car-Pro, but who is the seller?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Hope you get it sorted out and a replacement :thumb:


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks all, I’d rather not name and shame as it was most likely an honest mistake and I’m sure they’ll rectify it when I give them a call in the morning.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Muska said:


> Thanks all, I'd rather not name and shame as it was most likely an honest mistake and I'm sure they'll rectify it when I give them a call in the morning.


How did the call go?

What have he retailer said?


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

I submitted a support ticket via their website and late in the afternoon I’d received no acknowledgment so I gave them a call. 

I got through to someone on the phone and they asked me about the dates, when I explained and was asked to forward my pictures to an employees specific email address and it would ‘get sorted’. I’ve heard nothing since then (I called on the 10th but it has been the weekend) I’ll update when I’ve spoken to them again and I know the resolution.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The stickers will be getting pealed off now.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope they solve it for you mate and sometimes it is worth mentioning that you’d asked the DW forum members before calling as you figured we might know the answer to the question, as they’ll generally understand that you’re an enthusiast with “some” decent knowledge of the product you’ve purchased.

You’ll be surprised how many people buy a product they know nothing about


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks, that’s good advice.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Heard anymore on this?


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

Kerr said:


> The stickers will be getting pealed off now.


To slightly hijack this thread.
I,ve seen that happen not with car products but I phoned our welding wire importers for work and requested that they send me some wire with a different batch no. and date to the stuff we already had.
We got a cardboard box obviously been opened and a hermetically sealed alu-foil bag taped up with the coil of wire without any labels or manufacturing info on it,
I phoned them back and told them not to take the p**s.


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

I've just finished speaking with someone from the distributor and they've spoken with CarPro directly and they have stated that the product is fine to use and they're no longer putting the date sticker on future products for this reason.

I was offered a full refund and to keep the product, to which I declined (if it's ok to use then I don't need my money back) They then tried to insist on a partial refund to which I also declined but I was told if I have any issues with it's performance to get straight in touch.

Thanks for the advice all. If I do have any problems when using it I'll update.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Glad to hear that you have spoken with someone, refund or partial refund is a perfect solution for piece of mind, but I agree, if it’s still suitable for purpose it’s worth the expense. 

I hope you don’t have any problems with using it, although, I have to say I’ve got products on my shelf that I’ve had for years and seem to continue to work as they should :thumb:


----------

